# Turning off highlighting?



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to turn off the highlights, so my Kindle (newest generation) doesn't underline "popular highlights" for me? It's driving me crazy and I've been all over the settings. Feeling very stupid for not being able to figure this out! Thanks 

Cathy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to Menu/Settings. . . .it's one of the selections on those pages.  Might not be on the first page. 

Note that when it says "Turn Off"  that means it's currently "on" and clicking the link turns it off.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh boy... I never knew there was more than one page of settings.    Embarrassing. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

CathyQuinn said:


> Oh boy... I never knew there was more than one page of settings.  Embarrassing.
> 
> Thank you very much.


You might want to spend a few minutes reading the User Guide. There are a number of things in there that aren't immediately obvious.  

Mike


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

heh, yeah, reading user guides is kind of against my religious beliefs, but maybe I'll give it a whirl...


----------

